# Information Wanted for Raleigh



## redleg105 (Aug 24, 2008)

I was at a bicycle swap meet today and was told that there is a man in England who restores old BROOKS saddles. The name I was given was Tony Colgrove. I was told that he will recover the old frame and stamp the old original markings into the leather. Is there anyone out there that knows of him and how I can reach him. I am restoring my 1955 Raleigh Sports and I can sure use good looking saddle. It was originally a BROOKS B66 GENTS MODEL. I hope someone can help. Thanks


----------

